# Society - Xeno Dirt/4X Federgabel - 100mm !!!NEU!!!



## norman_gsus (3. Juni 2009)

Society - Xeno Dirt/4X Federgabel - 100mm

Leichte 100mm Gabel mit ganz besonderer Performance fÃ¼r Dirt und 4X! Donât be a suspension Xenophobeâ¦ get into our Dirt Society.
Die Federgabel wurde von den identit-Teamfahrern getestet. Sie gibt Dir alles was eine richtige Gabel fÃ¼r Dirt und 4-Cross benÃ¶tigt!

Features:
- 20mm Steckachse oder 9x100mm Schnellspanner
- hydraulische Zugstufeneinstellung, unterstÃ¼tzt mit Luft
- leichtes Alu-Steueerrohr
- Federsystem mit Ãl und Luft
- geringe EinbauhÃ¶he
- Magnesium-Ausfaller
- fette 36mm Standrohre

Federweg: 100mm
Fedeurng: Ãl (rechts), Luft (links)
Einstellungen: Luftdruck, Zugstufe
Steuerrohr: 28.6mm Aluminum 7050
Krone: kaltgeschmiedet Aluminum, mattschwarz
Standrohre: 36mm Aluminum 7050, gehÃ¤rtet, Titanfarben
Ausfaller: One piece Magnesium
Bremsaufnahme: IS2000 Disc only
Achse: Universal 20mm Steckachse und Schnellspanner
EinbauhÃ¶he: 480mm

Gewicht: 2.47kg (5lbs 7oz) â inkl. Steuerrohr
Farbe: schwarz
ZubehÃ¶r: 20mm Aluminum Steckachse und CNC Schnellspann-Adapter

jetzt bei ebay
http://cgi.ebay.de/Society-Xeno-Dir...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------

